# 110 220 Convertor for my electric Wheelchair



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm sure there are posts on this somewhat mundane subject but to ensure I get the best answer(s) I am posting new.

I use a 2x12v=24v motor wheelchair for all my mobility needs. It has an onboard charger that does not automatically change from 110/220.

Currently I am in Medllin headed to Bembibre March 30th, but have a lay over in Fort Launderdale for four nights.

Please tell me (with links) what adapter/convertor I will need to buy online in the US (shipped to my hotel there) to keep my electric wheelchair charged properly.

(if you see me motoring about in Spain...say howdy! (hint never stand behind me))

I expect to become this boards expert expat on 1) wheelchair travel in spain and 2) norte spain in general...

Cheers,

Fred


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Since nobody else has responded yet, my suggestion is to go to Amazon.com and search for "step down converter" in the category Tools & Home Improvement.

You need to know the amount of current that your charger draws. Does your charger specify the amount of watts it consumes? Use that info to choose your converter.




folklore said:


> Please tell me (with links) what adapter/convertor I will need to buy online in the US (shipped to my hotel there) to keep my electric wheelchair charged properly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Brangus said:


> Since nobody else has responded yet, my suggestion is to go to Amazon.com and search for "step down converter" in the category Tools & Home Improvement.
> 
> You need to know the amount of current that your charger draws. Does your charger specify the amount of watts it consumes? Use that info to choose your converter.


I think this will work....any input is appreciated...arrive Madrid march 30 and then off the Bembibre!

500 Watt Transformer Convertor 110 220 Adaptor Adapter - eBay (item 120413323299 end time Mar-19-11 19:58:58 PDT)


----------

